# THX Certified Blu-rays, mastered to work best with THX processing?



## kawika (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't seem to find any definitive answers. When a DVD/Blu-ray is THX certified, does the sound engineer mix the audio to work better with the THX processing modes? Will using, for example, THX cinema more accurately represent the engineer's original intent. Any ideas?


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

This is purely guesswork on my part, but I'd say no. There are a lot of people out there who don't have THX certified AVRs/pre-pros (or who turn off that functionality by choice), and I would hope that the sound engineer creates a mix to sound right without THX post processing. Let THX do its thing to an already high quality mix after the fact.

My $.02 & IMHO, of course.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

No there isn't any special tailoring or re-authoring done on THX DVD's, just like with equipment it is a measurement or level of performance that has been achieved and can be verified.


----------



## kawika (Dec 1, 2011)

nholmes1 said:


> No there isn't any special tailoring or re-authoring done on THX DVD's, just like with equipment it is a measurement or level of performance that has been achieved and can be verified.


Thanks.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

nholmes1 said:


> No there isn't any special tailoring or re-authoring done on THX DVD's


True and why THX incorporated Re-eq as a part of their post decode processing. Film sound is mixed in dubbing stages that are mixed under the SMPTE 202 X-Curve. This is done to allow program interchangeability around the world. So for 'accurate' playback in the home, we should 're-eq' the soundtracks. 

What annoys me is the titles that have been "re-eq'd for the home. SE7EN SE on DVD is an example. In this case, the both the packaging and the running audio both state that the sound track was modified to make its play back at home sound better. Many titles however are not credited as such and my problem with this is re-eqed sound (without labeling) + THX processing is now a double whammy of HF roll off and the sound tracks can sound quite dull. It was said that with all of the other sound format logos, adding "re-eqed" to the packaging would just cause confusion to the consumer. And yes I am sure it would, but not as much frustration as it has for me. The solution is to either turn off the THX processing or disable Re-EQ if your system allows (and mine does).


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the follow up Mark! The other popular disc's that are re-authored were the Disney DVD's "The Lion King" being the first one to come to mind, not sure if Disney continued that practice on the bluray or not.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I think you'll find any of the Disney stuff that has that "enhanced for home theatre" at the beginning has been re-eqed.


----------

